# 1970 Legnano Model54 Special



## jackomeano (Jun 10, 2012)

Just picked this up North of Naples Italy! Covered in pigion poop!!! Missing most of the origial parts. okI had a lot of them in the parts bin. I;E Campy Valentino derailleur Record derailleur 3TTT stem and bars Vintage brooks B15 seat missing one rear hub ofmega ;


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jun 10, 2012)

you got a funny part mix on this bike...


----------



## jackomeano (Jun 12, 2012)

*Funny?*

Originial items   neck, bars, derailluers, b.b. ,water cage, brakes Levers are the modern version of originials and as for the crank its a first generation Record C  And the seat is Brooks.


 And the paint is originial  yes Legnano green.
  Funny how ?  I make you laugh !


----------



## jackomeano (Jul 23, 2012)

Found the org crank and rims...


----------

